# Goat kids with swollen neck



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 7 boer buck kids and three I noticed have some swelling in their neck and face. I have been checking their eyes using the famacha scale and they don't appear anemic. I dowormed them last in May with Valbazen and just two days ago did a routine dewormer with Safe-guard. I would say it appears as bottle-jaw so my question is why? Should I be deworming more? I hate to overuse dewormers so I guess I will start doing fecals but now what do I do to treat them? They all seem to be doing well, eating, maintaining their weight. Should I also treat with Ivomec?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Look up milk goiter. I would think that swelling in the neck is most likely this.


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

This is def not milk goiter as they are weaned and my Saanen kids frequently get it so I know what it looks like. I am pretty confident it is bottle jaw as the swelling in one is also through the cheeks. I am going to pick up some Red Cell tomorrow but if someone has suggestions as to what else will help them recover I would appreciate the input.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

treat for barber poll worm - giving red cell helps with the anemia but you need to get rid of the problem thats causing the anemia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have been worming with Valbezen... it should of took care of them..I also wouldn't keep treating them with wormers until you know.......I recommend getting a fecal ....

Also... do you think they may of possibly gotten into a bee or wasp nest and gotten stung? Kinds seems odd... that 3 are swollen at the same time....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did they possibly eat something that caused this? I also find it a little weird that they got it at the same time...I wouldn't think bottle jaw would pop up on all of them at once. :shrug: But definately deworm and get red cell going just to be sure. Hope whatever it is clears up quickly!


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

just thought I would post a follow up for anyone else in the same situation who may happen upon this thread searching for answers. It was definitely bottle ja w. Since they are all on the same small pasture this is not unusual. I treated with Valbazen once a week for three weeks to make sure I killed all stages of the parasite. I also gave red cell and vitamin B complex injections. There recovery has been slow but I am seeing improvements. Just goes to show that you need to thoroughly check everyone's eyes for signs of anemia on a regular basis.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear there is improvement.  

I suggest getting iron injections as this is a faster absorption of iron then redcell


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: Thanks for the update...glad you were able to find out what's wrong and everyone's on the road to recovery. :hi5:


----------

